# Any interest in a group buy on bandsaw blades?



## MesquiteMan (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't think I have ever seen a group buy on bandsaw blades and have never done a group by so maybe there is a reason!  Suffolk Machinery, the makers of Timberwolf bandsaw blades, offers some pretty good quantity discounts that might make it worthwile to do a group buy with them.  The breakdown is like this:

10-19 blades  15% discount
20-29 blades  25% disc.
30+ blades    30% disc.

For a 1/2 AS series blade that will fit my bandsaw it would be $19.96 with no discount, $16.96 at first level, $14.97 second level, and $13.97 for the 3rd level.  All orders over $75 ship free so the shipping would not be a concern from them.  I also think a number of blades could fit in the $8.05 flate rate box.

What do you all think?  Would it be something to try?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm getting real close to needing a new blade. I would be in for 2.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 24, 2006)

Great idea Curtis!  I'd be in for two as well.  I hope they allow 'mix and match' for the quantity discount, I have a feeling theres going to be a lot of different sizes needed.


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd be in for two myself. Let me know when you need the sizes.

Just checked - would like one 1/4" and one 1/2" at 72.5".


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd definitely be in for at least two.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 24, 2006)

I'll take a couple also[8D]


----------



## Monty (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd be in for a few. Been puting off placing my order with them for the past several months.


----------



## mewell (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd be willing at least check the price on a couple!

Mark


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 24, 2006)

I would be interested in a couple as well.

-Peter-


----------



## gerryr (Oct 24, 2006)

If I can get a 59-1/2" 1/2" blade, I would buy 3 or 4.


----------



## jeff (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm in for a couple.


----------



## bca1313 (Oct 24, 2006)

I would be in for a couple


----------



## Dario (Oct 24, 2006)

Good idea Curtis!

I will check how many I have left but I might order a couple also.  I can pick up both mine and Ben (bca1313) too. []


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 24, 2006)

I was just getting ready to order my usual order of 4...I'm in if it will happen soon....in the next week to 10 days.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Good idea Curtis!
> 
> I will check how many I have left but I might order a couple also.  I can pick up both mine and Ben (bca1313) too. []


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 24, 2006)

I would be interested in a couple of 105" blades if the price is right.


----------



## clewless (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm interested too.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 24, 2006)

I would like 4


----------



## alparent (Oct 24, 2006)

I need 59 1/2" also. Depending on price and shipping, I would go for a couple also.

I stile have the original blade on my bandsaw. What would be the best one to buy? I mainly cut blanks, resaw planks into blanks. I like to use hard woods (ebony, ironwood, etc).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 24, 2006)

do they do real small bandsaw blades...like for the GMC bandsaws because we can't get the blades at the moment and my father in law and I are both in need
Toni


----------



## kevin_f (Oct 24, 2006)

I would be interested in a couple also.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aussie_chick_
> <br />do they do real small bandsaw blades...like for the GMC bandsaws because we can't get the blades at the moment and my father in law and I are both in need.  Toni



I expect that Suffolk Machinery can make up almost any size blade; but it might be a good idea to mention exactly what size you need just to be sure.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 24, 2006)

OK, it looks like we have enough interest to get the best discount!  I will contact Suffolk to make absolutely sure they allow mix and match.  I know they allow it for clubs because my AAW Chapter did a group buy.

As soon as I hear back from them I will post a new message with all the details.  Thanks for the interest!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for doing this Curtis!


----------



## Dusty (Oct 25, 2006)

Curtis I will be in for 3


----------

